# working from GARAGE



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

I know lot of you guys own shops and all and some do work out of garage like myself and have some questions.. (i couldn't find specific from search). I'm working on my website and got the equipment (press, exposure, flash, ink, etc..) and of course the 550sq feet garage..lol. just no sales..

1. Do you guys get more local or online orders?
2. Local orders do they just call you up and or email and they come visit your garage or home?
3. Online orders, are they usually from outside of your local residence (hundred miles or more that is).
4. Where do you usually advertise your site (i'm sure i'll have to read all the marketing tactics and suggestions but throwing in a few here couldn't hurt).
5. When it comes to pickup of the shirts do you have them come pick it up at the garage or do you deliver it to the?
6. Finally any customers kind of get startled or don't want any business from you because you are working on garage.. and go to some other place..


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

You have some great questions? I am a garage printer and have been for 5 years now, and doing very well. At first I kind of hit the market where you know they need shirts . . .like schools (best time of the year to hit them up will be in April and May becasue are looking for next year's orders). I would go visit them and show them some samples that have been printed. As much as possible I would deliver to them. 

Here lately I found an embroider that does my embroidery for me and I do most if not all of her screen printing. We worked out pricing, and I have not stopped printing since. She (we) have landed most of the schools in one school district, Union Fire Department, Rodeos . . . and the list can go on and on. . . but we work together great and have good rapport in the community. Then as it always happens . . I am trying to fill a 5000 piece order and then someone calls out of the blue that want 85 shirts by the next day. 

If you play your cards right . . . many great things can happen.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We worked out of the house for quite a few years before moving into a brick and mortar location....

1. Do you guys get more local or online orders? *Im a girl  mostly local orders*
2. Local orders do they just call you up and or email and they come visit your garage or home? *Very rarely did they come to the house. When a call came in, we made an appointment and went to see them.*
3. Online orders, are they usually from outside of your local residence (hundred miles or more that is). _*This is a tough one to answer. We have alot of local customers that found us online....and several others that are out of state. *_
4. Where do you usually advertise your site (i'm sure i'll have to read all the marketing tactics and suggestions but throwing in a few here couldn't hurt). *Networking, networking, networking! Has worked the best for us.*
5. When it comes to pickup of the shirts do you have them come pick it up at the garage or do you deliver it to the? _*When we were working out of the house, we delivered.*_
6. Finally any customers kind of get startled or don't want any business from you because you are working on garage.. and go to some other place.. _*Some yes, most didnt know. It wasnt an issue very often.*_


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the answer hopefully there are others with answers to my questions and i can get a rough idea on the consensus... but i like how you mention networking... i think there are lot of people getting business from word of mouth.. i think there is lot of sites out there kind of like myspace and facebook that have business networking.. heck myspace and facebook is used for business network also...


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

most likely word of mouth will be 90% of your orders


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

We work from a garage, hence girls in the garage. We talked about buying a brick and mortar space. I've worked from home with another business for the last 10 years, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

I have one phone bill, one net bill, one electric,,,,,,you get it. It's tax deductible. If I don't feel like going out there, I can come in and hit the couch for a few or change out the laundry.

We deliver a lot. We go to their location a lot. It comes in handy for schools bec their faculty don't want to drive to pick up on their own time. It works for us.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

I work out of a detached shop at the house. I also live on a farm so I'm out in the middle of the country. Closest town is 15 miles away. I mostly travel to meet people to discuss orders for their convenience. I usually try and do it on a day when I'm going to town anyway so I'm not out any extra money that way.

Good luck!


----------



## hsp (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there, I own and operate Houston Screen Print and we started back in May 2005 from our garage and still operate from it. Over the years I've thought about moving into a brick shop but why add to my overhead. Cause that will mean the first $500 to $1000 of profit goes to someone else.

About 90% of our business comes from our website and then most of our customers become repeat customers because they like our products and service. We don't BS anyone and our word, is our best selling point. I carry a load of business cards with me at all times and pass them out when the opportunity presents.

I use a UPS store po box (I call it a suite instead of a po box) as my business address so I never have a customer visiting my house because he googled my address. And when talking to customers I never give them the feeling I don't have a shop unless they ask to drop by. Then I say we don't have a retail store and we only do business via email, internet, and phone. It hasn't ever been a problem. After a few orders some of my customers know I'm a garage operation and by the time they find out, they have already seen our product and it's a mute point.

If you are good at selling it will definitely help you generate jobs. Good luck!

JR


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

Try to keep them out of your garage, because it's a garage not a shop. Deliver your product whenever possible. It makes you stand out and people really appreciate it. Stick to local work starting off. Otherwise your going to have to spend more on advertising. Word of mouth is key. Always keep business cards and drop them off where ever you get lunch etc. make a flyer/ price list. Get involved with your community, events, clubs, non profit, volunteer etc. I also work with an embroidery company, that is a big advantage. But make sure its a company you can trust. You can't waite for people to come to you, you have to go to them.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Mar 26, 2008)

monkeyisland, 
I've only been up and running for a little over a year, so hopefully I've just gone through (or in some cases am still going throug) some things you are dealing with.

1. All of my business is local. I'm sure there are out-of-state opportunities, I just haven't come across them yet.

2. Thus far, all of my business has been done at the the customer's location or via phone/email/internet.

3. See #1

4. I have spent very little money on advertising. As has been mentioned, word of mouth is the best source for new clients. I was a stock broker for over 15 years, and I made all the cold calls I ever wanted to make. Let me tell you, "selling" your service and products in this industry is so much easier. For the most part, people are much more open to talking about Screen Printing or design than money. Everybody likes T-shirts.

5. I always deliver. I too use a UPS box as my business address. So far, no issues. I started using my home phone as my only phone. For me, it didn't work, so I added a phone on my cell phone plan (for something like $9/mo), and that became my business line. It's nice, because I never miss an opportunity.

6. Never been an issue.

You've already made a great find...coming here. I've not posted much, but I've learned about 75% of what I know from the great folks on here. I would also suggest subscribing to some of the industry publications (like Printwear), they are free and have offer some really great insight.

This business is the most addicting and rewarding business I've ever been involved with. Little stress (or as much as you put on yourself), I am my own boss, and I can still coach my son's baseball team.

Good Luck!


----------



## catejohn (Jul 13, 2008)

I love working from my basement. I talked to a guy that used to work from home and then bought into Embroidme and wishes that he hadn't. He doesn't make any more than he used to but now has to pay retail space, utilities and more.


----------



## gibster (Jan 8, 2008)

i work out of my basement and plan on staying as long as possible.i did about 20,000 shirts last year which was my first year.try to get a couple of ad specialty accounts and be their contract printer.always deliver when possible that will make you stand out from the bigger shops.oh and word of mouth is and always will be the best advertisement.good luck.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I've worked from the garage for 15 years with one employee. 90% of my biz is out of state due to previous business contacts but the local biz is not coming to the house.

Join your local NTI or Chamber of Commerce and network. You'll be amazed at the amount of instant referals you get and it's an inexpensive way to get your name out there. Even offer incentives for referals.

Only when a local alteration store refers people do they come by and it can be a hassle. Once people start coming to your house, they no longer respect you as a business. They wouldn't dream of going to an industrial center on a Sunday or at 10 p.m. on a Friday night but when you're at home, all bets are off. 

Plus, everyone assumes you own a biz, you're rich or have a lot of cash on hand so you set yourself up as a potential target. 

We've taken a couple of steps to manage that. One, we have dogs and anyone coming to the house hears and sees they don't want to mess with them. Friendly but easily recognizable that if you want to break in, you have a real headache to deal with.
Maintain business hours. If someone shows up at 7 pm while you're eating dinner, politely let them know business hours are such and such and you'd be happy to see them the next business day. If you make an exception, it will spread like a bad fire. When they say they work too and can't come during your normal business hours, don't buy it. Dentists, doctors, attorneys, glass repair shops, etc. aren't open at 8 at night and they make time to visit those places during the day. 
While you may feel bad and think you're losing business, you're gaining respect and laying down ground rules. If you let them get away with it at first, you'll never be able to say no again. 
Recognize when you leave a retail space, you go home. Treat the "shop in the house" the same way or you'll never have peace of mind.
Good luck.


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I get 95% of my biz online through aggressive but not abrassive marketing. I offer a high level of one on one service and get a ton of word of mouth refferals. I started just like you in my garage( actually the side of a trailer in a trailer park 10 years ago). I now run a decent sized shop with my family. Get out there, do a good job, be eco-responsible, and take care of people. It won't matter where you work from.


----------



## mountainman (May 16, 2006)

I have been print small quantities for shirts from my home for the past 3 years. Not made it rich but now that I am out of the Auto industry due to lay off. I should be able to concentrate more on t-shirt printing 100%. printing local is the best way to start. I print church stuff all the time.


----------

